# Brothers 9 Point



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Here is some pics of my brother Bill's 9 pointer he arrowed with his PSE Vendetta on Friday after sitting in the rain for 2 hours and this big boy chasing 3 does around and offered him a 30yrd shot.This buck weighed 247 lbs live and was 205 dressed.Way to go Brother


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Very nice buck. Well earned


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Great deer. Congrats.


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

Congrats nice buck


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice Deer Bill! Congrats! The sit in the rain paid off........(makes all the sits in the rain that don't work out.....worth while!)


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Congrats on the great deer Bill! It's looks like it going to tough for Dan to top that one this year


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice guy's! Bill may need another freezer for that bad boy.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Very nice buck!


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice buck congrats


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Sweet tenderloin YUM!!!

Nice Buck!!!


----------



## jrttg (Nov 26, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Congrats on the Brute...I Missed a Big 8 Pt Brute last Friday morning..Took the day off and Grunted him across 200 Yards into the Hardwoods and then i went and hit a Little branch and he was gone..Lol...Again,Great Buck...Grizz


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice buck


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

nice well done


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

Nicely played!

CG


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Ho wow that is what they call a deer. I never saw a deer of all season at my spot. Now i can say it look like that for the next season. Congrat to your brother


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Congratulations to your brother. Way nice Buck.


----------

